# Lights



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

Well after almost 30 years of using under water lights I finally got a cheap little generator and 2 500 watt halogens and made my first trip ever with above water lights last night. I have to say I liked it a lot. I can see twice as far and move twice as fast, get into shallower water, and see all the way to the beach.

I couldn't afford a honda right now but will be saving for one soon. The gen. I got is quieter than an average one but it's not a honda. It says on it that it's 60db. Do you guys thing a loud generator will spook the fish?


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Welcome to the above the water club. You will never go back to bumping the bottom or anything else that comes along. I know for a fact that visibility is better and never had the genny spook a fish. I've had them spook with a poling pole plodding along, buy have run right over them with the trolling motor and came back around and still there I don't think the generator affects them at all. Did you gigg any fish???


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Nothing like above water lights. Did you find any last night ?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Was gonna try my set up tonight...then the rain came in!!!!


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

Nope, no fish. Only seen one small one. The water was soooo low most of the places I usually hit were dry land. I didn't get a nap yesterday and by the time the tide started coming in good I just couldn't stay awake any longer. I covered more area than I ever have before in less time and seen tons of bait fish.
I'll be out there tonight till I get my limit or the sun comes up!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

You'll have to let us know about tonight....I figured it was gonna rain the majority of the day making the water dirty. So keep us informed....Might go out tomorrow night!


----------



## mudd_cat23 (Jun 3, 2011)

Get rid of the the cheap halos and get some hps there a little more expensive but you will never look back


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

mudd_cat23 said:


> Get rid of the the cheap halos and get some hps there a little more expensive but you will never look back


Yep, i'm gonna get a good generator first. Can't afford to be replacing hps lights cause of my cheap generator surging but i'll have both before the season is over.


----------



## mudd_cat23 (Jun 3, 2011)

TRG said:


> Yep, i'm gonna get a good generator first. Can't afford to be replacing hps lights cause of my cheap generator surging but i'll have both before the season is over.



Just remember this Honda is the best it is expensive instead of spending 1200-1400 on a honda eu2000. you could go get 2 of the ryobi 2000 inverter generator. I honestly cant tell no difference in the 2 and i own both. As a mater of a fact i have 2 of the ryobi's. Im on the water over 150 days a year gigging and im still using the the first one i bought. other one is still sitting in the box


----------



## mudd_cat23 (Jun 3, 2011)

There only 599 at home depot


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

You can get a eu2000 from wise generators for $1000 and free shipping. I run a yamaha 2800 watt that I found on CL at a really good price. Couldn't afford a new one so I checked CL everyday till one popped up I could afford.


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

Yep I've already looked at the ryobi and have not ruled it out and I watch CL everyday several times a day and all areas around me. Just don't have the money for one right now unless I find a really good deal on CL. I'm not in a hurry.
Yet.


----------

